
A book tunnel ran between the Capitol and the Library of Congress - hhs
https://history.house.gov/Blog/2020/May/5-5-book_tunnel/
======
luminadiffusion
Quick! Put it back before POTUS convinces his cult to stoke the fires and
purge all of the “fake liberal history” books!

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

